# Pictures of my MP



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm finally getting around to posting more pictures of Beautiful (my MP). The silly thing wouldn't fly to me if I called it anything else  .

It's hard to take pictures of him, freaks him out. I have been able to get a few and thought I'd post some of them. They're not the best, but they'll work.

Beautiful, while I had him down stairs with me.


I was able to get this one while he was eating.
 

Thanks!
-hilly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lovely Mookee! Congratulations on getting these pictures of him!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

He is a very handsome fella and he knows it, just look at proud he looks perched on your hand


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He's absolutely gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He looks very happy and content. Thank you for showing the pictures, he is stunning.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you for your kind posts.

I agree with all of you. He's very beautiful, stunning and he totally knows it. He's always trying to impress people that see him and children (nephews and other kids) just love him . My nephews all like feeding him and of course he enjoys that! 

Thanks!
-hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He is really cute, Hilly.  Didn't you mention somewhere that you have pet ratties too? I would love to hear more about them even if it's OT.  I have nine rescues right now, seven of them unhandleable but happy guys, one Mr. Angry Rat who is like a disgruntled chicken in his attitude, and then of course Morgan who started out snake food (all of them did) but is now a tame little girl.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hilly, Beautiful sure lives up to his name - absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a STUNNING pij!! He is so handsome! He sure looks healthy, happy and "IN CHARGE!" LOL

Thanks for posting Hilly!!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, no wonder Beautiful only responds to that name, it fits!!! And what a perfectly proud pose, too. Great photo!!!
Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

maryjane said:


> He is really cute, Hilly.  Didn't you mention somewhere that you have pet ratties too? I would love to hear more about them even if it's OT.  I have nine rescues right now, seven of them unhandleable but happy guys, one Mr. Angry Rat who is like a disgruntled chicken in his attitude, and then of course Morgan who started out snake food (all of them did) but is now a tame little girl.


Yep, I sure did. I mentioned them, when you posted an update on some of you wonderful pigeons and the chicken . I am normally a companion to at least 11 ratties and other pets. I love talking about them and I'll post pictures, if that's ok. I'll put it OT:Very Rats. Most can be handled though. They too are rescues saved from snake food, people no longer wanting them, accident litters, ones that were going to be killed because the people thought it would be fun and many other reasons. We also have some with some good stories to them.

-hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Maggie, Mr.Squeaks and Carol,
thank you so much for the replies. He is very proud and thinks himself in charge. Being the only bird or animal with wings that I handle, what else can one expect .

Thanks!
-hilly


----------

